# What do you own PS3 or 360?



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Just a vote to see whats popular around here


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

What do you press if you have them all???


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Not voted as I own all 3


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I edited the poll for you

Ps360 owner here!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

360 and a wii. but the wii tends to just gather dust.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

PS3 and a 360, 360 gathering dust though.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

360 and a wii as above. Wii was bought for the kids (yeah right!)...


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

360 player, wii is also gathering dust :lol:

use to be a playstation man but i feel the xbox is miles ahead online and has more quality games avaliable, what happened sony?


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Brazo said:


> I edited the poll for you
> 
> Ps360 owner here!


thanks 

I just have a PS3 and blue ray is what swayed me


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ive got a ps3 and a 360. Had a wii for two weeks, what a waste of money :lol:


----------



## soul-2-soul (Jul 22, 2009)

360 & PS3 - PS3 has not been opened yet as the 360 has been keeping me occupied.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

HAD a 360 but it broke and was outwith 3 year warranty. So currently without one and loving it! Finally stopped wasting time on it :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i have both and the on-line side of things on the 360 is not just two leagues above its a quantum leap.here are my negatives and positives

NEGATIVES

1,you switch the ps3 on, it needs an update and there are always the fears of the new FW bricking or damaging your console

2,you download a game and not only do you download it you then have to wait for it to install.

3,on mW2 no one wears a mic, so strategy and working together is out the window.

4,i dont like the pads,

5,i dont like the shape,

6,the multi platform games look no better (sometimes worse) than they do on the 360 (so much for huge blu ray capacity and cell processor)

7,forced installs for games i would like an option thank you sony

8,because its wifi out the box most people online will only use wifi and some games are even more laggy online than the 360

POSITIVES

1,build quality is lovely

2,its whisper quiet (not like old hurricane 360 lol)

3,streaming movies from my pc to the ps3 is brilliant,even hd material and the amount of different files its compatable with is much better than the 360.

4,people dont have mics on so you dont have anywhere near as many nob heads and screaming kids online

5,no big shoe box power supply sitting next to my av rack (love the way its all in the case)

6,free online ( obviously the 360 buries the ps3 online,but to say its free its pretty bloody good.but saying that i would be horrified if they did try to charge for it)

7,blu ray built in (i know its lazy but i can have one film in my standalone and one in the ps3.perfect for boxset watching lol)

8,i really like the subtle exterior lights on the buttons as opposed to the big dirty green light on the front of the 360 (its ok in the day,but at night that green light is a bit much)

9,im really looking forward to a time crisis game with that move controller.if its as accurate as they say a gun game would be awesome.unlike kinect which i really have no interest in.


----------



## RustyBumper (Aug 3, 2010)

360 owner here. I just started playing it again after taking a one year break from it. Any cool FPS games out or coming out soon?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RustyBumper said:


> 360 owner here. I just started playing it again after taking a one year break from it. Any cool FPS games out or coming out soon?


black ops,the new halo and i think thats it for the big ones mate.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

silverback said:


> 1,you switch the ps3 on, it needs an update and there are always the fears of the new FW bricking or damaging your console
> 
> 6,the multi platform games look no better (sometimes worse) than they do on the 360 (so much for huge blu ray capacity and cell processor)


1. PSN+ it does all that in the background now for less than xbox live so not an issue, cant say iv ever feared it bricking my console, not like the wait for my 360 to one day flash red.

6. Thats down the the devs not the console, put halo against Uncharted for instance, then say which is best.

They each have there pro and cons, 360 is better online so people keep saying but i manage perfectly well on the ps3 in modnation i only want to play against friends anyway.
PS3 for me is just more useful at things i want it to do.

Big shooters coming out for me are Crysis 2, Medol Of Honor and Fallout New Vegas, cant wait to get Crysis 2 going in 3D on the PS3.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've got the new 360 slim with 250gb HDD and if GT5 lives up to the hype I'm getting a PS3 as well


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

robj20 said:


> 1. PSN+ it does all that in the background now for less than xbox live so not an issue, cant say iv ever feared it bricking my console, not like the wait for my 360 to one day flash red.


HANG ON A MINUTE,SONY NOW WANT TO CHARGE FOR THERE LIVE SERVICE AS AN OPTION ?? i remember when they where banging on about how rumble was outdated (only to revert back to rumble later on),then they where picking holes at the 360 for not being fully backwards compatible (that was later dropped very quickly) and how they where so proud of there free service compared to the devil that is the 360 charging for the service (now they want in on the online paying pie ) lol,sony really are the bastions o bull**** arent they haha.

oh dont get me wrong,i know the 360 is hardly the flagship of build quality (considering the first xbox was built like a ******* tank i still cant believe how bad the 360 failure rates are) but the only other console i know of that has more FW updates is the psp.if there doing it for piracy (certainly for the psp) they arent winning.



robj20 said:


> 6. Thats down the the devs not the console, put halo against Uncharted for instance, then say which is best.


they are two completely different games ?? and i think you will find uncharted is the exception not the rule.my argument with that though is we where all told about how increased game capacity on the disc would improve gaming and how the cell processor would revolutionise gaming etc etc.now when you consider the 360 is still using dvds etc it just shows you that the inclusion of blu ray was just a trojan horse to win the next gen media war.it certainly hasn't moved gaming along any.



robj20 said:


> They each have there pro and cons, 360 is better online so people keep saying but i manage perfectly well on the ps3 in modnation i only want to play against friends anyway.


and that's the important part.i bought both because my mates in bradford only have ps3`s

if i hadnt have seen ,used and had the online experience of the 360 i probably could have "managed" but from what i have seen its just a lot smoother experience and cross game chat is awesome.



robj20 said:


> PS3 for me is just more useful at things i want it to do.


and thats the important part.im not saying the 360 is the only way to go,at the end of the day if you want/own either, your in for a gaming treat on the eye and ear



robj20 said:


> Big shooters coming out for me are Crysis 2, Medal Of Honor and Fallout New Vegas, cant wait to get Crysis 2 going in 3D on the PS3.


forgot about MOH:doublesho

also,can anyone tell me why i need to check a product code on my copy of modern warfare 2 before i download the resurgence pack ?? i mean seriously. WTF.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Only have the Xbox 360 as i can not stand the controler pads on the PS3 , have tried playing Call of Duty a number of times on my mates PS3 and they just feel far to small and get cramps in my hands after a short while. On the 360 i can play all day and dont even notice im holding the controler.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

360 + Wii

COD = 360 :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

All 3 for me.


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

PS3 and 360.

Used to own a Wii, but didn't like it and in the end the missus got fed up of it so it was gone.

Also got a gaming PC...


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

360 and PS3. use the 360 most tho (large qty mates have so kinda swayed it), PS3 was included in phone contract (perk of not going iphone) mainly used for blu-ray and iplayer, but will get gt5 if it ever comes out


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

I'm a beta tester for the PS3 and recently picked up the 360 slim. I'd say I will always buy multi platform online games on the PS3 due to most of my mates having one but I prefer using the controller on the xbox for racing games and shooters.


----------

